# New Electronic Arrival



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

This is my first Electonic arrival to go with the two electrics in my collection




























Quite clean, but the damn thing keeps stopping - funny, the seller didn't mention that! I've put a new cell in, and it does restart if i give it a tap into the palm of my hand to free the magnets. Is this a common issue?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

If it wants to go as much as that, it likely needs a service from Silver Hawk, or if you have the confidence and tools, you could DIY it using the info from the Timex Forum

http://www.timexwatchforum.com

Bear in mind, this is a watch that has a mechanical balance controlled by electronics, rather than a pure electronic watch. As such it needs servicing just as a mechanical would. Identify the movement and we have service info on the website under "Manuals and Catalogs" <- Americum Spellings, but there you go. :lol:

The time zone +/- setting instructions are also there if you don't have those, setting the fourth hand is not hard, but not obvious either. :yes:

My personal experience is such that if they "want" to go as much as this, a standard quick and easyTimex service will do the trick. Some experienced Timexicans (and maybe Silver Hawk, I dunno') are now advocating a full strip,clean and re-assemble with correct lubricants is the ultimate way to go given the age of these pieces and how they are made - - but they are a barsteward to get back together again at times.

Whichever, Paul (Silver hawk) will tiddle this up a treat (Brighton ) in no time and you'll have a worthy piece to wear and enjoy!

HTH The Sequined Avenger


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

the movement looks to be a 243, which unfortunately isn't listed on the tikka website. the tikka website also freezes my computer when i try and open any document, so i can't see if the 253 dynabeat movement is the same. However, i might have found the, or a, problem










this horseshoe shaped contact can be easily moved, but the screw holding it down is already tight. I'm sure with a bit of time and patience I can get this tight and then give it a try.

BTW, I bought a crystal/caseback press recently and I am glad i did - the caseback is a tight one! Â£12 well spent


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

scottswatches said:


> this horseshoe shaped contact can be easily moved, but the screw holding it down is already tight.


It's meant to be like that! The brass contact is usually slid in after the screw is tightened ....the screw is nothing to do with holding the brass contact.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Model 65 isn't it?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

thanks Paul, on both fronts. I always thought if something was floating about, it needs screwing down! What do I know?

And I thought because it i stamped 243 that that was the movement number, but if you say 65 that is good enough for me!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Couldn't get mine going either...










I loved it but got rid of it. Crummy pix but great looking watch!


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Fortunately mine runs great - cheers paul


----------

